# Diesel Engine - More Power after ~1,900 Miles



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Have not heard that before, but they could program into the computer whatever they want so I could see this being possible. My guess the motor just has tight specs making it feel a bit sluggish when breaking in. 

I swear my 1.4T RPMs were much slower climbing off the line for the first 1000 miles or so, I attribute that to the same thing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

All I can say is that after 10K miles I really noticed a difference. It really pulls hard now. Probably fully broken in by that point.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Overboost is limited during the break in period.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

This is similar to what has been said about LSX engines on the GTO forums - if I recall 5k miles was the point where more power was usually made/available. Not sure - my GTO always felt fast.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Very interesting. It's always nice to have a little more power. I'm guessing it's the overboost as well...if in fact what you're being told is true.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out. I'm at 1850 miles right now. I'll see if it feels any zippier after I hit 1900mi.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

2150 miles and didn't notice anything on the engine side but the AT is much better, when you come to stop there's less downshift kick beetween the second and first gear.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

bigluke said:


> 2150 miles and didn't notice anything on the engine side but the AT is much better, when you come to stop there's less downshift kick beetween the second and first gear.


That "kick" is the worst. Glad to hear it gets better.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I don`t push mine hard at all an really cant say I`ve noticed more power but it sure shifts better at 6000k on it now. if I want to get my FIX of power I hop on my 200 horse vmax motorcycle.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have about 5500 miles on mine and it is definitely peppier than before. No complaints about that. City driving mileage is not too bad either. It is getting 32 - 34 mpg city only driving which is better than the advertised 27 mpg. And, if I really want a power fix, I put the top down on my 2002 Corvette Roadster (Convertible) and put it through the gears.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

The car definitely drives well and I will go over 2000 miles tomorrow. Haven't felt a bump yet. I wish I was getting more on my commute, but it isn't the diesel's fault. I'm getting probably 22mpg on the 2 mile drive from my house to the highway. I have to come to a complete stop 12 times before I get to the highway and there is major construction. Overall I'm averaging 38mpg so the highway fuel economy is definitely great!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sure it's all mental, but I just passed 2000 miles and I would have to say the car feels much more responsive and the "sluggishness" is gone. Passing seems to be much smoother now.


----------

